# wired nosie when not using the breaks on altima?



## kakashi (Mar 1, 2010)

hi, own an 99 Nissan altima with 101,000 miles, i recently started to hear a long lasting noise during cold weather but it stops as soon as i place my feet on the break, and when i remove it it come back again. the noise will last for about 5mins or about 2miles of driving. . .it started about an week ago. i drive about 15 miles everyday. . .

thanks a lot for this community.


----------



## kakashi (Mar 1, 2010)

can anyone help,


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a brake piston that is not retracting fully when you take your foot off the pedal and the brakes are dragging . Sometimes they gradually retract that is why the noise goes by itself. You will have to get the brakes checked to find which piston is sticking. Jack up the car and push on the brake pedal , release the pedal and check which wheel is dragging. Then it is a matter of servicing the bad piston.[ Cleaning the cylinder, piston and new seal ]


----------



## kakashi (Mar 1, 2010)

pulsar86 said:


> You might have a brake piston that is not retracting fully when you take your foot off the pedal and the brakes are dragging . Sometimes they gradually retract that is why the noise goes by itself. You will have to get the brakes checked to find which piston is sticking. Jack up the car and push on the brake pedal , release the pedal and check which wheel is dragging. Then it is a matter of servicing the bad piston.[ Cleaning the cylinder, piston and new seal ]



thanks will check it out or get it checked out


----------

